# Best compact fluorescent light for plants?



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Hoping I can get some advice on what you guys use in your smaller planted tanks. I have two 2.5 gallon tanks and one 5 gallon tank that I would like to switch the lighting on. Right now they have the crappy incandescent bulbs in them so I'd like to replace them with compact fluorescents. I just ordered new plants to go in them and want to know the best ones to help my plants thrive.

Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

What kind of light fixtures do you already have and what kind of plants did you order? Do your current lights just take standard light bulbs? If so, you want to just look for 6500k CFL spirals. I have these in my 10G and they work well. I actually bought mine at Walmart, but they are the ones I linked below. 

http://www.amazon.com/GE-Lighting-8...UTF8&qid=1398191661&sr=8-2&keywords=6500k+cfl


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

givemethatfish said:


> What kind of light fixtures do you already have and what kind of plants did you order? Do your current lights just take standard light bulbs? If so, you want to just look for 6500k CFL spirals. I have these in my 10G and they work well. I actually bought mine at Walmart, but they are the ones I linked below.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GE-Lighting-8...UTF8&qid=1398191661&sr=8-2&keywords=6500k+cfl



They're the bowfronts from Petsmart where the lighting is built into the hood, like this: 2.5 gallon and 5 gallon

And I wonder if that light from Walmart would work...there is a piece of protective plastic around the light area and I wonder if that would be too fat of a bulb. I could try it though. Thanks! :-D

Edit: Oh! And I ordered java fern, wisteria, water sprite and some hygrophila


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

i know for sure the 2.5g (which is what i have) will take this:
http://www.amazon.com/GE-Lighting-8...UTF8&qid=1398191661&sr=8-2&keywords=6500k+cfl

not sure on the wattage of the 5g tank, but make sure you dont go over that, or you will burn out the hood, possibly starting a fire.

this is the specific bulb i use: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BC6EBZ6/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and remember for good plant growth they should be replaced every year or so, as the light color can change over time.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

If you go the walmart route, just make SURE that you're getting the DAYLIGHT bulbs, and not SOFT WHITE. They will say on the package.  

Daylight has the proper light spectrum for plants, and will give a bluer sort of light than the soft whites...which are just useless, lol!  I want to **see** stuff in my house...but I'm weird like that, lol!


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

relaxedcrazyman said:


> i know for sure the 2.5g (which is what i have) will take this:
> http://www.amazon.com/GE-Lighting-8...UTF8&qid=1398191661&sr=8-2&keywords=6500k+cfl
> 
> not sure on the wattage of the 5g tank, but make sure you dont go over that, or you will burn out the hood, possibly starting a fire.
> ...


Oh wow, you bring up some great points! Thank you! And good to know that the bulb fits the 2.5 gallon tanks. Thanks again for replying! :-D


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Blue Fish said:


> If you go the walmart route, just make SURE that you're getting the DAYLIGHT bulbs, and not SOFT WHITE. They will say on the package.
> 
> Daylight has the proper light spectrum for plants, and will give a bluer sort of light than the soft whites...which are just useless, lol!  I want to **see** stuff in my house...but I'm weird like that, lol!


Haha! I'll remember daylight bulbs. Thanks! :-D


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

ShukiAi said:


> Haha! I'll remember daylight bulbs. Thanks! :-D


make sure to read the bulbs carefully, you want 6500k, 5000k will suffice, but 6500k is the best for freshwater plants.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes it's definitely true that not all bulbs marked daylight have the right color spectrum for plant growth. So check the back of the box for the color temperature. I couldn't find any 6500k spirals at either home depot or lowe's. I just happened upon the ones at walmart.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

i would recommend online, that way you dont have to spend too much time going around and looking for the right bulb.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

So I ended up getting the daylight 6500K bulb from Walmart. That sucker is BRIGHT! Wow! Now to wait for my plants to arrive in the mail. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

excellent, yea, it is really bright, but it really does make the colors pop!


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

relaxedcrazyman said:


> excellent, yea, it is really bright, but it really does make the colors pop!


It sure does! I love it. :-D 
And I also got my plants today. Here is the tank...



















My new betta is super happy with the plants. He loves swimming in and out of them, playing hide and seek.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

looks great!


----------

